# Latest Hauls



## faetis (Mar 19, 2010)

Went crazy in the past month and splurged tons on makeup, hehe.

*Sephora*
Benefit Gimme Some Plum e/s
Benefit Where's The Smoke e/s
Nars Deep Throat
Nars Kuala Lumpur
TheBalm Cabana Boy
TheBalm Hot Mama
TheBalm Shady Lady Eyeshadow in Luscious Lani
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit in Nude

*MAC*
Vex e/s
Mulch e/s
Love Lace e/s
Cross-Cultural e/s
Nurture Shadestick
Shell Pearl from Liberty of London
224 Brush
Select Sheer Pressed Powder (NC20)
Gentle Coral Tinted Lip Conditioner
Fuchsia Fix Tinted Lip Conditioner

*Shoppers Drug Mart/Rexall*
Vichy Aqualia Thermal Mat Gel












Some things are missing from the pics, I'm too lazy to fish for everything, haha. I still have a huge list of things I want to get, but I think I need to stop for now.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 20, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies...


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL I picked up those exact two Velvet e/s on my last SDM haul.  Oddly enough, I didn't like them and swapped them away.

And yaaaay for the Fuchsia Fix TLC!  I keep mine at my computer desk, and it's one of my favourite things in the world


----------



## faetis (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_LOL I picked up those exact two Velvet e/s on my last SDM haul.  Oddly enough, I didn't like them and swapped them away.

And yaaaay for the Fuchsia Fix TLC!  I keep mine at my computer desk, and it's one of my favourite things in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the TLC too! It's one of the only products I've found that actually keeps my VERY dry lips moisturized. I haven't played around with the two velvet e/s yet to decide if I like them. But Where's The Smoke looked like a really pretty and versatile everyday colour, so I got hooked, hehe.


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

Oooooh nice haul. i think I'm going to have to try one of the TLCs since everyone keeps talking about it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

Great haul! I just got Deep Throat last week and I love it!


----------



## tennischic09 (Apr 24, 2010)

TLC are the best!


----------

